# gas what the &*^%$



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

up 70 cents in less than 2 weeks??????????????????????? Anybody got a horse for sale?.........


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes I do but a small square bale of hay will sell for about 5 bucks a bale this year due to high cost of fuel and fertilizer :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I DO NOT understand fuel prices in NoDak right now... Our reg gas dropped a nickle last week to 3.10 :******: :eyeroll:


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

The TV stations around Illinois are saying it's because of two refineries near Chitcago and another somewhere in the Midwest going off line for maintenance. It doesn't have anything to do with Memorial Day coming up. Sure, I believe that. :roll:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The one that really grinds my guzzard is the price increase of 30 to 40 cents on Wednesday and the drop of 30 to 40 cents on Saturday evening. By the way they keep switching that price jump day around so we can't set our fill ups for the cheap (for these days) time to get thru the high times.

We are at 389.9 here in south east Michigan and about a nickle highter Bay City north and maybe a dime in the UPPER.

In Michigan we were told they, Polititions were going to put a stop to price gouging. So what do they think the 30 40 cent increase is?

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone with 1/2 oz of common sense would stockpile some reserve before shutting down for maintenance and NOT stut down 2 at the same time. This is about driving the price up..............

I for one don't belive in the "summer or holiday demand" bull that they feed us to justify price increases. I see similar numbers of vehicles on the road summer or winter. In this day and age I don't believe season has the bearing on travel that it used to. People are driving every day whether it is across town or to the next state. I'm not saying thier isn't a slight differnce in demant just that it seems unlikely it is as much as they would have us believe.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

A friend is traveling to MT this week so I gas prices using gasbuddy.com. Sydney, MT $3.78, Miles City MT $3.59, White Sulphur Spring, MT $3.48. Don't tell me that the ND public isn't getting screwed.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They do stock pile before any planned shutdown. In the late 90's there was a refinery fire in Ca then a month or so later a second one burnt. Supply and demand prices shot up to almost $5.00 in areas. Months later the DOE reports came out and there was more gas available than before the first fire.

Only fu#kups and [email protected] believe what the oil companies are saying. This time around is greed.

Maslow's theory of higher needs does not apply to Chuck Norris. He only has two needs: killing people and finding people to kill.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Only big difference I see between summer and winter use is mostly diesel.
Right now farmers are out in droves working fields and planting hauling seed and fertlizer from a dealer and spreading fertilizer. Next week the campers and travel trailer people will start hitting the roads going on week end vacations and week long lvacations.

Still this use should have been worked into the equation a long time ago so there is the flexing. And to think with the big profits they make Our tax dollars go to them also as a subsity.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Only big difference I see between summer and winter use* is mostly diesel*.
> Right now farmers are out in droves working fields and planting hauling seed and fertlizer from a dealer and spreading fertilizer. Next week the campers and travel trailer people will start hitting the roads going on week end vacations and week long lvacations.
> 
> Still this use should have been worked into the equation a long time ago so there is the flexing. And to think with the big profits they make Our tax dollars go to them also as a subsity.
> ...


Yet that price has not changed................. and is actually down a bit..................


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Both diesel and gasoline prices at the pump jumped yesterday, to 399.9 a gallon for gasoline and 425.9 for diesel.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Planned maintenance scheduled right before driving season, yup nothing fishy there.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Long holiday week end too.

 Al


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Well it's starting to drop...slowly. What a joke.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Went up here Monday the 4th to $3.98-9 Then Friday evening a huge jump to $4.15.9 This is robbery with out a mask.

 Al


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just went to gasbuddy.com and looked at their map. The counties with the highest gas prices are the ones with the largest cities in them.

I was told by a friend he thinks the gas companies are just trying to figure out what market will bear what cost. 
Michigan looks like they are getting screwed. Let me rephrase that last statement. It looks like most of the country is getting screwed.

"Gas prices in Minnesota, Iowa, Missouri, North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Ohio, Oklahoma and Wisconsin have spiked up to 43 cents a gallon the past week alone. Behind the rise: outages and extended maintenance, which have curbed output at refineries in Joliet, Ill., Whiting, Ind; Tulsa, Okla, and Eldorado, Kansas." (USA Today)

I understand that when one area needs gas it will be brought in from another. So apparently we are sending all of our gas to these other locations? That is a very weak argument.

We firearms owners are good citizens and will not shoot those who need it our only way of getting back of these scoundrels is to buy less gas. Granted if everyone did that they would charge us more "Our refineries are designed to run at x capacity and now they are running far below that costing efficiency." I can hear that lie being said on every news outlet as if it was the truth.
1. Keep tires properly inflated.
2.	Remove excess junk from car.
3.	Combine trips
4.	Plan routs to keep miles as low as possible.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We could get a little back if the fat cats in Washington were honest god fearing people instead of the money grabing scroundals.
Stop paying the gas companys the subsity till they bring prices back to reason and are not making that huge profit every year.
And the name calling is for the A Holes in both parties.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Went up to 4.45.9 yesterday. Supposed to be the highest in the nation.
think I'll see if I can find some sheep for rent. HuMMMM maybe I should buy a flock and rent them for lawn mowing and fertilizing.

 Al


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

$4.45 is ridiculous. I paid $3.41 today in the Florida panhandle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We have sort of a monopoly here in Jamestown with one supplier for nearly all the stations. My wife and I went to Florida for a while this winter. On the way down and back we hit 17 states. The cheapest was Missouri, and the highest was right here in Jamestown. 
Here in Jamestown the business motto is "Jamestown has it". What a joke. Last week I had to go to Bismarck to find a replacement dusk & dawn switch for the light posts at the end of the driveway. I hit every store in Jamestown and couldn't find one. I suppose I spent as much on gas as the cost of the switch. We have high gas prices and that's about it. That one supplier had a station in Carrington and gas was ten cents cheaper there. Our business people want us to support them, but they don't support us with the same price they sell to out of town. I wish we had Fargo gas prices.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't get me started on supporting local bussness. Just last week looking for a clutch for a strig trimmer. Local prices were from $32.00 to $35.00 but since they didn't have it in stock I had to pay 10.00 shipping cost and maybe get it by the end of this week and pick it up at their store.

On line dealer had the clutch for $30.80 which included the USPS flat rate shipping to my door in 2 or 3 days.

Gasolinbe price went down to and adverage of 4:19.9 over the weekend.

 Al


----------



## Branf6don (Jun 18, 2013)

will sell for about 5 bucks a bale this year due to high cost of fuel and fertilizer


----------



## Branf6don (Jun 18, 2013)

due to high cost of fuel and fertilizer


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Since Oil is traded in the future markets the Big Guys will always be moving the markets to make money. Everyone should get used to the fact gas prices will climb and fall at a .10-.15 cent per gallon range for the forseeable future. It is the "new normal"


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Michigans fuel cost has dropped almost a dollar a gallon since last Friday when the states law makers got tired of listening to the citizen ***** . Like How come Ohioos fuel cost is 3.61 when ours is over 4.00 if the high cost is in fact to the refinery shut down for maintance. 
So with the annoucement they were going to check for possiable froud and do away with incintives for oil companys.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> We have sort of a monopoly here in Jamestown with one supplier for nearly all the stations. My wife and I went to Florida for a while this winter. On the way down and back we hit 17 states. The cheapest was Missouri, and the highest was right here in Jamestown.
> Here in Jamestown the business motto is "Jamestown has it". What a joke. Last week I had to go to Bismarck to find a replacement dusk & dawn switch for the light posts at the end of the driveway. I hit every store in Jamestown and couldn't find one. I suppose I spent as much on gas as the cost of the switch. We have high gas prices and that's about it. That one supplier had a station in Carrington and gas was ten cents cheaper there. Our business people want us to support them, but they don't support us with the same price they sell to out of town. I wish we had Fargo gas prices.


Its hard to keep your money in town there when sometimes is cheaper to drive to Fargo and back.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i don't think your looking at the real cost to drive from jamestown to fargo and back.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are driving there any way then it is a wash.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

6162rk said:


> i don't think your looking at the real cost to drive from jamestown to fargo and back.


We saved over $4000 when rebuilding the heifer barn....Central Sales doesn't ever have any parts for skidsteers that even pays to drive to Swanson's Bobcat in Fargo to get the parts.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

just remember the money spent in fargo is never coming back to your community. who supports your local schools, roads, and infrastruture? i'm not saying you can't save money and that you shouldn't. just look at the big picture. maybe some of these places don't have the parts and can't afford to stock them anymore because everyone went to the big town to make their purchases.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

6162rk said:


> just remember the money spent in fargo is never coming back to your community. who supports your local schools, roads, and infrastruture? i'm not saying you can't save money and that you shouldn't. just look at the big picture. maybe some of these places don't have the parts and can't afford to stock them anymore because everyone went to the big town to make their purchases.


Central Sales is known for not having anything. There is a reason that Apache doesn't do business with them.....


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

:lol: *"who supports your local schools, roads, and infrastruture"*? :lol: 
Well thats and easy question to answer. IT"S THE TAX PAYERS. What bussnesses pay here in Michigan compaired to land owners wouldn't fill a coffee cup. All bussness here just got a huge tax cut on the income taxes the bussness pays and a nice cut on the property taxes. We did how ever raise taxes by 6 percent on retirees who didn't make the age cut before December of 2012.

Buy a tranfer tank for the pick up and fill it up when you go to the places with the cheaper fuel. Local landscapeing bussness here in town saved $5000.00 last month by useing transfer tanks and driving to Ohio and buying fuel almost a dollar a gallon cheaper than here.

 Al


----------

